# E-prepping for hack attack or EMP.an article.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

No pix, doesn't need them.

ALL MY DATA IS FRIED!TEN YEARS OF MEMORIES ARE GONE!
You know that sucks when that happens.here's how you make it not hurt so bad:

[1]Buy a good quality TB+ sized EXTERNAL H.D.

[2]Do a secondary install of your favorite anti-virus/spyware killer on it in case it has to change computers.

[3]Inside this drive, create several encrypted folders and a copy of the software used to create/de-encrypt them.name these folders/files movies, pix docs etc so you don't have to go hunting all over for your stuff.

[4]Now we get to the REAL "secret squirrel" stuff.
Do you have a Faraday cage? you should.NEVER leave this drive attached to your computer any longer than it takes to back up your files or copy them.its fine to have those files elsewhere,remember this is JUST a backup.once you're done backing up stuff, take the drive and slip into into a 50 cal, foam lined ammo can with an oxygen eater and desiccant pack and slide it into your Faraday cage.
P.S
this also help keep snoopers from seeing your warzed programs, porn, bomb making PDFs game hax and drug how to read me's etc.

be sure to back up your programs on DVD quality disc as well, but they're EMP proof I THINK!

Having done that, lets protect your rig too!
Here's some FREE stuff to get you by,but ONLY get you by.
Spybot S.D:
it kills spyware, is open sourced,and what it don't get today, it will tomorrow because its updated daily!

Clamwin antivirus:
It's free and fairly decent, it too is open sourced.

AVG free:Slightly better than clamwin and you can choose your upgrades when you buy.

A Firewall.I used to swear by Zone Alarm, there are better ones out there now but its still damn good!I hear they also have an antivirus.

Now for folks with money:
Kapersky for all needs.if the government uses it, it must be pretty good!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would also add not to go to websites or install anything you do not explicitly trust. It seems like my friends who download torrents, look at internet porn and surf other seedy websites are always having computer problems. While I on the other hand having nothing by Microsoft Security Essentials and never install _anything_ from the web and have not had a virus or other issue in years. That is not to say you cannot be infected or worse just from everyday computer use, because you can.

All of my files are automatically backed up onto a 2TB SATA hard drive inside my computer. Once a month I back that drive up to a 2TB USB 3.0 hard drive that I keep in an old microwave in the basement (one that will not allow a cell phone signal in or out). I have a couple encrypted weatherproof flash drives with my personal documents, they also live in the old microwave. I will admit that I do use some online storage for the basic stuff; baby pictures and things like that.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I would also add not to go to websites or install anything you do not explicitly trust. It seems like my friends who download torrents, look at internet porn and surf other seedy websites are always having computer problems. While I on the other hand having nothing by Microsoft Security Essentials and never install anything from the web and have not had a virus or other issue in years. That is not to say you cannot be infected or worse just from everyday computer use, because you can.
> 
> All of my files are automatically backed up onto a 2TB SATA hard drive inside my computer. Once a month I back that drive up to a 2TB USB 3.0 hard drive that I keep in an old microwave in the basement (one that will not allow a cell phone signal in or out). I have a couple encrypted weatherproof flash drives with my personal documents, they also live in the old microwave. I will admit that I do use some online storage for the basic stuff; baby pictures and things like that.


Forgive my ignorance but what does the microwave do for your flash drives?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

PipLogan, an old microwave makes a very good faraday cage, as long as it isn't compromised in any way. If it doesn't let a cell phone signal in or out, it won't let an E.M. Pulse in to ruin your electronics.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> PipLogan, an old microwave makes a very good faraday cage, as long as it isn't compromised in any way. If it doesn't let a cell phone signal in or out, it won't let an E.M. Pulse in to ruin your electronics.


I would still make sure the Magnetron is removed from it, BTW. If an EMP energizes it, it will ruin your day.

Also - take out that big ol' copper wound transformer. You can use it for other stuff, like making electric fence chargers and homemade arc welders!!


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Speaking of microwaves I think I remember an article on turning your microwave into a weapon?


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

So just remove the electronics and were good to go??


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yup, that and cut the cord off.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep, remove the guts and cut off the cord. Find a local college when they let out for the summer and stand by a dumpster. You will have as many microwave faraday cages as you want. I have an entire shelf that looks like I am going into the fast food business. I take a cheap cell phone, set it inside, close the door and call it. If it rings it is no good. If it says no signal then it's probably good to go. I keep my red dot and holographic sights, batteries, electronic LED flashlights, two way radios and other items in them.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Yep, remove the guts and cut off the cord. Find a local college when they let out for the summer and stand by a dumpster. You will have as many microwave faraday cages as you want. I have an entire shelf that looks like I am going into the fast food business. I take a cheap cell phone, set it inside, close the door and call it. If it rings it is no good. If it says no signal then it's probably good to go. I keep my red dot and holographic sights, batteries, electronic LED flashlights, two way radios and other items in them.


Mint! I'm going to hit up Craigslist now


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Another often overlooked item to store in your faraday are spare electronic parts for your heating system.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

helicopter5472 said:


> Speaking of microwaves I think I remember an article on turning your microwave into a weapon?


Of course! You can hit someone over the head with it, swing it from the cord around like a Mace, etc.... 

I dunno about an electronic weapon (focused beam of electromagnetic radiation???).

I would venture a guess that if you duct tape the magnetron to the top of someones head and energize it - - you are really gonna ruin their day


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nope, but if you boost the output by adding a doughnut electromagnet and use a piece of stainless
tube as a focusing cone, you can make some nasty internal burns at close range..
Or so I hear.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Adding to the Thread - Not Hi Jacking it*

In the spirit of the thread I would like to add some thoughts. I started to read a new series this week by the author Tackitt Lloyd -The first title is "A Distant Eden" the premise is that the Sun emits an extreme solar pulse and an EMP is the result that ruins the entire worlds Electronic infrastructure and a worldwide breakdown of civilization occurs.
Now the author has presented a lot of seemingly accurate portrayal of the events that will probably take place but I am not sure his "science" is sound, at least until I check on some things. He says that one of the main characters protects his vehicles by keeping extra fuses in his truck wrapped in aluminum foil and replacing them numerous times as the solar EMP surges and then eventually passes&#8230;..not sure if that will work or not.
But the story line has gotten me to think a lot more about the situation involving the EMP situation. Currently my back up electronics (Power converters, two way radios, batteries, solar cells etc are in the basement and stored on metal shelves. I don't have a Faraday cage arrangement at the moment but have been thinking about working one into the plan. I like the idea of scavenging older Microwaves for a simple and easy one but the solar cell package would not fit and I wonder about wrapping the kit in foil and then keeping it on the shelves&#8230;.got to think on that. Basement is below grade on 3 sides&#8230;.where my main computer server room is and where my back ups are stored&#8230;.lots to think of there and I have, I hate to admit, been sloppy on the back up of the data and this thread is giving me a kick in the butt on the back up and I will build the ammo can safe storage that was mentioned. Good information guys. Thanks. Lots to think about. 
:congrat:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

rawhide2971 said:


> He says that one of the main characters protects his vehicles by keeping extra fuses in his truck wrapped in aluminum foil and replacing them numerous times as the solar EMP surges and then eventually passes&#8230;..not sure if that will work or not.


No. 
Of all the electrical-related components in a vehicle, a fuse sitting out all by its lonesome will be the very LAST thing to get any damage. Anything in the vehicle considered "Solid State" (ECU, ignition module, voltage regulator, rectifier) may be vulnerable.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

If you own a MAC do you need a spyware,antivirus or Firewall?
I like the old Microwave as a faraday cage.


----------

